# How did you look at 18?



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Andy's post in the weight loss section made me think it might be fun if we posted pictures of ourselves when we were 18. Go on! Be brave! Might be easier for some than others  

I'm the one in the black jumper:


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm the one on the left looking very serious (I think I'm probably booking someone in for being late, having a ridiculous hair style or wearing non-regulation attire!).


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

this is me im 18 with son aged 5 days. sorry it is a photo of a photo but you can see me x


----------



## tracey w (Sep 12, 2010)

Aw so cute! And the baby looks nice too!


----------



## katie (Sep 12, 2010)

Exactly the same as now


----------



## katie (Sep 12, 2010)

ok ok maybe not  excuse the emo shot:


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Very cute picture Steffie! And Katie, what is going through your mind?  

Andy, there's nothing wrong with that lad's hairstyle - just look at mine!


----------



## katie (Sep 12, 2010)

oh I was probably heart broken  I can't actually find any of me smiling when I was 18, but apparently I was a lot happier at 19 

Steff's pic is super sweet


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL






I'm on the right XD I had died my hair bright red and it was starting to fade by this point!


----------



## katie (Sep 12, 2010)

lol. In all my old pics I have a different hair colour each time. From Blonde, to 'cosmic blue' (black/blue) to red, to very dark brown.

That still hasn't changed though I guess.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha! Nice one Sam!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 12, 2010)

i was such an emo child  the days of super skinny jeans, funny finges and listening to "woe is me" music 

heres another, just to proove my point


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, ive not changed really never had my hair any diffirent since 16 lol x


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Thanks guys, ive not changed really never had my hair any diffirent since 16 lol x



Mine's just slowly disappearing!


----------



## Lewy (Sep 12, 2010)

I knew I'd seen you somewhere before Northerner, but I just couldn't put my finger on it until now.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUqTGZIexn4


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Lewy said:


> I knew I'd seen you somewhere before Northerner, but I just couldn't put my finger on it until now..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUqTGZIexn4



My cover's been blown!


----------



## am64 (Sep 12, 2010)

me at 19 on the beach at Marsden Rock


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> me at 19 on the beach at Marsden Rock



Pint at your feet and ciggie in your hand!  That would have been me too!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

I really like that picture! And, it's not just the pints in the foreground!! 

Andy


----------



## am64 (Sep 12, 2010)

lovely spot marsden rock south of south shields (i think ) theres a pub (is it still there??) at the bottom of the cliff ...hence the beer !! note the trendy 80's haircut ! funny thing is i still wear stripy teeshirts and black leggings !!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> ...note the trendy 80's haircut ! funny thing is i still wear stripy teeshirts and black leggings !!



Nothing wrong with that - I still wear oxford bags with 5-button waistbands trimmed with tartan and silver Doc Martens...


----------



## am64 (Sep 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nothing wrong with that - I still wear oxford bags with 5-button waistbands trimmed with tartan and silver Doc Martens...



hahaaaaaa heeheeeee ! now thats one fashion i hope NEVER returns ...side pockets yuk !!! i had flowery Doc M s !


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Prize prat on left less the beret and wearing a Princess Of Wales Royal Regiment stable belt. Also wearing a WO2's rank slide. In short not the Australian signaller destroying my hand.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Also the halfwit gurning and kneeling in the front row. Note that the photo was taken on a roof whilst trying to avoid our housemaster


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

You've hardly changed a bit Tom!


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hehehe I only turned eighteen twenty three months ago hahaha!


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe you should do a what you looked like as a baby/child  lol.x


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 13, 2010)

TomH said:


> Prize prat on left less the beret and wearing a Princess Of Wales Royal Regiment stable belt. Also wearing a WO2's rank slide. In short not the Australian signaller destroying my hand.



Sorry? I can't see anyone in the picture! 

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 13, 2010)

*I couldn't resist*

This is me nearly 20 years ago !! I'd love to know how I got my hair the colour it is (oh naturel)


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> This is me nearly 20 years ago !! I'd love to know how I got my hair the colour it is (oh naturel)



Hi Di you remind me of the singer sonya hope that does not offend x 

Lovley piccie hun x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 13, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Hi Di you remind me of the singer sonya hope that does not offend x
> 
> Lovley piccie hun x



lol yeah I know what you mean - think it is the red hair!!


----------



## shiv (Sep 13, 2010)

those are my cousins, Emma is now 14 and as tall as me, and Roy is 11 and just started secondary school! In case it isn't obvious, that was at our grandparent's 50th wedding anniversary party.

edit: as I'm 22, I basically look the same. I'm not quite as slim as I was there, but there we go.


----------



## RachelT (Sep 13, 2010)

No photos of me! (thank god...i think that at 18 i was at my most camera shy, but i never was very photogenic). Slightly fatter than i am now, with longer , dirtier hair, wearing a nasty green sloppy jumper, a nasty pair and jeans and a pair of black boots, add spots and perminant frown....Look, grunge was in ok, and i don't think they'd quite gotten round to inventing emo, at least, not at my sixth form. If they had i'd have been one...


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Andy, there's nothing wrong with that lad's hairstyle - just look at mine!



I didn't notice your comment until just now (going blind in my old age!).

The other chap in my photo is someone I've known since aged 7. We met on the first day of primary school and were buddies up to the age of 18 and a little beyond. We're still vaguely in contact now, but tends to just be the very odd email. Anyway, we were both on 'Prefect duty' in the photo!

Actually, my comment about bad hair styles was in response to an earlier post in this thread and a certain picture that you referred to!! (cough). 

Andy


----------



## aymes (Sep 13, 2010)

This has prompted me to look through loads of old photos, now feeling very nostalgic! I've found a couple of ones when I was 18, pre the days of me owning a digital camera though so I'll have to scan them in tomorrow before I can post them.


----------



## aymes (Sep 14, 2010)

aymes said:


> This has prompted me to look through loads of old photos, now feeling very nostalgic! I've found a couple of ones when I was 18, pre the days of me owning a digital camera though so I'll have to scan them in tomorrow before I can post them.



Here we go...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice one Aymes!  How much vodka is in that orange?


----------



## aymes (Sep 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nice one Aymes!  How much vodka is in that orange?



You mean, how much orange is in that vodka....! That was celebrating end of A Levels night!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

aymes said:


> You mean, how much orange is in that vodka....! That was celebrating end of A Levels night!



I guess that's why you're leaning on your mate!


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmmm, will have to find the time to look through my albums.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 15, 2010)

I honestly dont think I have any 18 images, maybe younger.........

all photos at the age were with the *X*............booooooo....


----------

